

Wikipedia Deletion Reviews - mariuz
http://www.donarmstrong.com/posts/wikipedia_deletion/

======
pm24601
Yeah. This is why I don't bother updating Wikipedia. I would have just let my
picture get deleted rather than waste time defending it.

